# The karma bus in action



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Recently I overheard a coworker on the phone with a customer. Tis customer had recently stayed at our property for a weekend with his lady, later to be revealed not his wife. Because he was a loyalty club member, he later received a letter thanking him for his recent weekend visit. 

This guy calls our property, asking us to send another letter which would state we made a mistake, and that he never stayed that particular weekend. Turns out, his wife read the letter first. The wife was told he would be working in another city. Alone. 

So this guy is frantically asking us to send the retraction letter. Unfortunately, the operator told him, the loyalty membership letters are issued by the company, and we have no control over it. So we could do nothing. 

The guy ended up caught red-handed, with the aid of a computer system. No idea what happened afterward, but the operator said he sounded frantic and upset. I hope the karma bus hit his ass hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

Ran.Him.The fvck.Over!

:rofl:


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Lurker (May 11, 2012)

Priceless!!!


----------



## JustMe321 (May 9, 2012)

Best thing I've heard in a long while.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Good marketing has many useful purposes 

I find it funny that even then, when evidence comes slapping them in their face, they expend so much effort in trying to alter reality to suit their needs.

Crazy.

I hope he has a frying pan squarely stuck to his face.
His wife deserves better - and I don't even know her.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

As a man who has seen first hand how fragile the ego of a male cheater is, I would want him to have a pic of his wife happily kissing another man.:smthumbup:


----------

